# Adoption regret



## EEG (May 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the site. I recently adopted 2 kittens. About 3.5 months old. They're adjusting really well: eating, drinking, using litterbox, playing, and socializing with the family. They're not destroying or scratching anything but their posts and scratch mats. The only bad so far is they're having some tummy issues which leads to very stinky litter boxes. I scoop multiple times a day. I'm waiting to hear back from the vet regarding lab results and hopefully we can get the tummies under control.
This isn't my first time adopting. I was cat mom to Jimmy for almost 19 yrs before he had to be put down because of kidney failure. I miss him, but I don't miss the litter cleaning and all that goes with it. I enjoyed the freedom from that. I gave myself what I thought was enough time before adopting again. Boy, I was wrong. I am really regretting this adoption. I can't stand the litter and food smells; can't stomach the thought of them on the furniture. I feel as though I'm just not a cat person now. I think I need to bring them back to their adoption agency. There is absolutely nothing wrong with these cats. No behavioral issues or allergies. It's totally me. I'm so ashamed I let this happen. Has anyone ever experienced something like this?


----------



## EEG (May 16, 2021)

I honestly thought I would be fine dealing with the litter and feedings. If I only had to do it once a day, cleaning the litter box and surrounding area really only takes about 10 minutes. I have two small children ages 2 and 4. I have my hands full in general. I've started letting the kittens roam more freely and I'm finding little poop stains on the carpet and floor. Kind of sent me through the roof because my kids play on the floor! My husband found another today in the den area where our playroom is. Needless to say this isn't helping. I feel like I am letting these little guys down by returning them. But, like you said, I don't want to resent them either. I'm so upset and disappointed with myself over this.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When you adopted them, you probably signed something that said you would return them to that agency if you needed to give them up. I know that was my experience in the past. 

I don't think of "rehoming" as a bad thing. Sometimes things don't work out and you're just the middle man in finding a great home for these kittens. I've had to rehome two cats and they both went to wonderful homes. I will always regret waiting so long (I tried for over a year to make it work), because the tension and fear wasn't fair to any of us. This tiny adorable cat used to beat the crap out of my poor little twins. 

The kittens are at a great adorable age, and they'll probably be adopted quickly.


----------



## EEG (May 16, 2021)

marie73 said:


> When you adopted them, you probably signed something that said you would return them to that agency if you needed to give them up. I know that was my experience in the past.
> 
> I don't think of "rehoming" as a bad thing. Sometimes things don't work out and you're just the middle man in finding a great home for these kittens. I've had to rehome two cats and they both went to wonderful homes. I will always regret waiting so long (I tried for over a year to make it work), because the tension and fear wasn't fair to any of us. This tiny adorable cat used to beat the crap out of my poor little twins.
> 
> The kittens are at a great adorable age, and they'll probably be adopted quickly.


They likely will be adopted quickly, you're right. I have such guilt over the whole situation. I got lab results back today and they're both positive for Giardia. They'll have a couple rounds of meds and fecal checks and it should be resolved. Hopefully the smelly litter and stains will also be resolved too.


----------

